

An Analysis Of Market Demand For Web Programming Languages - manaslutech
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/30/an-analysis-of-market-demand-for-web-programming-languages/

======
szajbus
Interesting that PHP is still doing so well.

I think that's because of wide variety of CMS applications build with PHP that
are so common. Also it's cheaper to hire a PHP programmer than .NET, Java or
Ruby one.

